# Help identify - aggressive spreading.



## matiusmatt (Sep 19, 2021)

Quite aggressive weed in my cool season lawn. No luck with 2,4D.

What do you think this is? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Looks like any ivy, creeper, violet. Hit it with triclopyr, it should go away.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

This looks like a garden violet (Viola odorata), but then it should have bloomed violet (how else?, but here are also yellow and white flowering wild violets) in March/April. On the other hand, the low sensitivity to herbicides fits, because it forms rhizomes and is therefore not so easy to control. Try digging it up. If you find rhizomes, that's an indication of a violet. Triclopyr is supposed to work well.


----------



## matiusmatt (Sep 19, 2021)

Thank you both. Wil hit it with triclopyr this week. Will post updates.


----------



## cotoews (Jul 20, 2021)

My guess is violet as well. I also have a wild violet problem in my yard, and I hit it with Triclopyr a couple times in the last month+. So far, only slight results, but I understand that the best time to try to control violets, at least here in TN, is the fall. This is likely partly due to cooler temperatures (I may have sprayed when the violet were dormant).

I might also try quinclorac later this summer, and if nothing else, try Triclopyr again once it cools off.

Would love to hear how it goes for you.


----------



## matiusmatt (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks for your help guys. I eventually found a purple flower in her mix, so would say 99% it's Common blue violet. I hit it twice over 2 weeks with triclopyr and happy to report it's completely gone!


----------

